# Unnamed Layout



## Catweasel (Nov 17, 2015)

Plan of the layout I'm building. Track is Peco Code 75, all switches are live frog apart from the small diamond. I took out the sector plate on the left side as it proved too short and now intend to run to a fiddle yard on the right side. Length is 10 feet x 4feet on 18" wide boards. DCC will be fitted for the track,possibly switches as well. Luckily I've got a dedicated railway room in the back garden. Comments are welcome of course. Thank you.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like a fun layout that should keep you busy.
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Welcome from one Brit to another! I thought I was the only one on that was into US railroads, I'm assuming it is such from the track plan. Looks great, the only comment I would make is the spurs look a bit short so they wont take many cars.


----------



## Catweasel (Nov 17, 2015)

The spurs do look a bit on the tight side but that will add to the challenge. The area on the top right I intend to have as a small loco maintenance area. US 'roads are a new departure for me. Previously, I've done 009, British industrial,16 mm narrow gauge and Gn15,so I thought it time to have a go. Love the loco's and sound is also playing a part. DCC is the way to go and I've got an NCE Powercab which I'm very pleased with. Did Warley last year and had a play with all the systems available. The only way to do it. I also enjoy fiddling with loco's,which is why I snapped up an Athearn Blue Box SD40-2 to play with. New motor,wheels and DCC sound are going to be thrown at the poor beast.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You have to remember that US boxcars are 40 or 50' when planning. I too have the PowerCab, love it too. I also enjoy fiddling and putting sound in my locos. It may interest you to know if you're stuck for space the small 'sugar cube' speakers are capable of outperforming some the bigger stuff. I think some of the best value stock and locos come from Bachmann. I have a S4 which os a great runner with good detail too. I bought the non sound version and put a Tsunami in with a sugar cube, sounds great. Wish you luck.

I get most of my stuff from Digitrains in Lincoln, I'm sure you've already discovered them, they give a great service.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, as Cycleops reminded, some contemporary US freight cars are quite long,
even exceeding 50 feet, and that includes such as hi cube box cars, flat cars, 
car haulers, and well cars for intermodal.

The longer you can make your spurs the better your operations will be.

On the other hand, if you have a 'dated' layout, such as my 50s/60s
era, the cars were mostly of the shorter lengths. I don't have any of
the contemporary cars.

I note that you mention controlling your turnouts with DCC. My layout has
been DCC from the outset, but I continue the traditional panel turnout
pushbutton controls. Consider; you are using your controller as you work a continuously
running train, and perhaps a switcher working the spurs. Will it not be
an awful lot of controller button pushing to throw your turnouts (points)
in addition to the loco movement controls? Now, if you plan to go into
full computer control of your layout DCC turnout control would be
mandatory. A second controller used mainly for turnout control would
be an advantage also.

Don


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice...something about this layout looks vaguely familiar...


----------



## Catweasel (Nov 17, 2015)

The layout plan is from Shortliner,who you may of heard of. As regards control, I mentioned MegaPoint control earlier. By combining a DCC module with a Controller, the amount of wiring is cut down dramatically. Also, with the NCE,and possibly others, it can be set up in such a way that button pushing is minimal. Just plan your route, select accordingly and away you go. Simple. A conventional panel isn't needed. I'll be fitting switch stands to show which way the switches are set.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The ability to preprogram a route through turnouts using DCC is interesting.

I do it the down and dirty way: Diode Matrix current routing to the
various turnouts in my yards. I push one button in a panel yard track and
all turnouts in the route are set. Just the buttons and a few diodes make
it work using a Capacitor discharge unit for power. 

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

He could try the Singlet decoder from Tam Valley Depot http://tamvalleydepot.com/ they come with push button led fascia mount and you can also control them from your PowerCab. Digitrains can supply.


----------



## Catweasel (Nov 17, 2015)

Ref. Cycleops comments about the length of the spurs, I had a good look at things and played around with the wagons I have. As a result,I've lifted what track I had down and moved it about 15" to the left. It should ive me a bit more room now.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

:ttiwwop:

We want progress pictures! 

-J.


----------

